# Good reasons not to mix military and civilian kit



## Jarnhamar (27 Apr 2013)

http://lookatmyfuckingarmybag.blogspot.ca/

Someone sent this to me, frigging hilarious. Whoever comes up with the captions has quite the sense of humor.


[Mods I wasn't sure how to change the title url to just put "link" (removing swearing).]


----------



## MikeL (27 Apr 2013)

Seen a few people like that when I was in Petawawa.  Some kid wearing what I assume one of his parent`s CADPAT Combat/Goretex Jacket(not the rain jacket),   a woman wearing a CADPAT fleece in Moncion,  lots of small packs worn by both what I assume to be serving members and guys who were clearly civvies(long hair, beards, etc).


----------



## Scott (27 Apr 2013)

That. Is. Fucking. Awesome!


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Apr 2013)

> ...lots of small packs worn by both what I assume to be serving members and *guys who were clearly civvies(long hair, beards, etc)*.



Could have been operators back on HLTA...  ;D


----------



## dapaterson (27 Apr 2013)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Could have been operators back on HLTA...  ;D



No - they'd be carrying M.E.C. backpacks.


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Apr 2013)

True...or Arc'teryx. :nod:


----------



## fake penguin (27 Apr 2013)

I don't see a problem, I think it looks sharp.


* Borrows ObedientiaZelum issued rain jacket put on sweatpants walks out front door.*


----------



## Shamrock (27 Apr 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> [Mods I wasn't sure how to change the title url to just put "link" (removing swearing).]




```
[url=http://lookatmyfuckingarmybag.blogspot.ca/]link[/url]
```


----------



## Robert0288 (27 Apr 2013)

That awkward moment when you recognize someone who taught you on that website, and all you can do is facepalm :facepalm:


----------



## Shinobi (27 Apr 2013)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> That awkward moment when you recognize someone who taught you on that website, and all you can do is facepalm :facepalm:



haha same


----------



## armchair_throwaway (27 Apr 2013)

When I was in university I used to carry both my regular civie backpack and smallpack (stuffed with uniform and boots) to school on the day of parade night. Unit was close to school, which was 2hrs commute away from home. So I was definitely seen on campus in civies and wearing a smallpack.  :camo:

Edit to add: Other times I've done this: While on course, going to the gym after hour or travelling during weekend leave. I didn't bring my civie backpack with me.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2013)

The thing that is of interest, is that we have all done something like this at one time or another.  Waiting to see my mug on the site some day.   :warstory:


----------



## chrisf (27 Apr 2013)

I don't get people wearing the small packs... Do you not own another back pack?

Don't get me wrong, whoever took the time to put the blog together has way too much time in their hands, but really what's the deal with small packs?

A few years before they started issuing the small packs I bought a decent tactical tailor 3 day pack. Originally I had it ordered in cadpat, but just before it shipped I called the seller and managed to get it changed to olive drab. I know it still screams army, but it slightly less foolish... My small pack has been taken out of the plastic, and used only for my plq course so I didn't stand out, but I haven't used it since, digs into my collar bone courtesy of an old injury...

It's a fairly crappy back pack, why wear it??? Do they not own anything better? Should we assume they just can't do any better?

Is there still a shortage of these things? I guess I should turn mine in, hasn't seen the slight of day in a few years, somone might need it to look cool.


----------



## DnentonSg (28 Apr 2013)

Wow, didn't realize that this was something that was so frowned upon.


----------



## Robert0288 (28 Apr 2013)

Some people do have a good excuse.  Like going to work or those dudes in the tacvest actually practicing.  But the guy hunting with raincoat guy still has his slip on and name tape.


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Apr 2013)

snasd17 said:
			
		

> Wow, didn't realize that this was something that was so frowned upon.



There are policies that permit some limited use of kit mixed with civilian clothing, primarily the small pack; usually seen with young reservists commuting on a parade night.  CADPAT outerwear with DEU dress of the day, well...that's approved and since IECS (monochrome OD/OG107 for those not familiar with it) is gone, and the gabardine can look equally out of place/old school, the CADPAT DEU mix will be around for a while.

The other usages of mil kit is what gets some attention.  The guys in tac vests....really?  If you're out practicing at your local Rod & Gun club, do you really need a tac vest?  Why not go full out and buy a personal chest-rig to make sure you don't have to walk back to the club house to reload...heck, you're only half a step away from air-softing....might as well get into it. 

Regards
G2G


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Apr 2013)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> The other usages of mil kit is what gets some attention.  The guys in tac vests....really?  If you're out practicing at your local Rod & Gun club, do you really need a tac vest?  Why not go full out and buy a personal chest-rig to make sure you don't have to walk back to the club house to reload...heck, you're only half a step away from air-softing....might as well get into it.
> 
> Regards
> G2G



The ORA runs CQB competitions that require some means of holding spare mags. This completion is open to civies and military. Many Reservists shoot these competitions. While many of us have aftermarket vests and pouches, some don't, and will use their issue vest. As long as they're out there shooting, I don't care what they are wearing.

BTW, thanks for denigrating one of my real shooting sports and dragging it to the level of airsofters.


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Apr 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> The ORA runs CQB competitions that require some means of holding spare mags. This completion is open to civies and military. Many Reservists shoot these competitions. While many of us have aftermarket vests and pouches, some don't, and will use their issue vest. As long as they're out there shooting, I don't care what they are wearing.



That would seem reasonable... :nod:...although then I would invest in a personal chect-rig that is far more functional that the tac vest, which, while a slight improvement over the horrendously crappy canvas load-bearing vest, may not be optimal kit for what the ORA comps do.

Regards
G2G


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Apr 2013)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> That would seem reasonable... :nod:...although then I would invest in a personal chect-rig that is far more functional that the tac vest, which, while a slight improvement over the horrendously crappy canvas load-bearing vest, may not be optimal kit for what the ORA comps do.
> 
> Regards
> G2G



Many do after they decide to commit to the sport. While they're test driving though, they use what they have.


----------



## Nostix (28 Apr 2013)

I'm still a little bit confused as to what the issue is with having a duffel bag or backpack at an airport/train station.


----------



## garb811 (28 Apr 2013)

Nostix said:
			
		

> I'm still a little bit confused as to what the issue is with having a duffel bag or backpack at an airport/train station.


There isn't unless you're a pretentious ass who wants to make a "Harhar, I"m a tool but I'm not as much of a tool as them" feel good site. 

While I don't subscribe to the "I'll use the small pack as my carry on" crowd, I understand why it happens when people are going on course/task.  When you have a kit list that requires you to bring everything and the kitchen sink, including the small pack, yet there is a restriction on excess baggage, it is very attractive to save space in your checked baggage by using the small pack as the carry on.  For a "small pack", it takes an inordinate amount of space to pack.

From some of the pictures it appears s/he's not only acquainted with many of these pers but also probably a member of their unit.  Pretty sad really, public mockery is no replacement for stepping up and correcting the fault when one actually exists and publicly mocking a peer or stranger for doing something that is explicitly allowed in the Regs is just being an ass.   Good to see s/he has such strong convictions that they are willing to put their name to the Blog as well...


----------



## Teager (28 Apr 2013)

Perhaps this blog should be aimed more at the people who will wear CF kit simply to show off or "be cool" around civies. I even have a friend who does this he's a nice guy but for whatever reason he will always be wearing something CF related no matter how many times I tell him it's not cool. These types of people seem to wear it for attention there just waiting for someone to comment so they can go into their "stories" of the army or to "pick up". Its rather sad that people rely on kit for attention.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Apr 2013)

We're probably all guilty at some point. I'm guilty of varying my tan backpack. I wanna say it's cause I just don't want to drop cash on a civi back pack, but I like how the tan one looks. 

I just found this guy's commentary very funny even if I might end up on there too


----------



## my72jeep (28 Apr 2013)

I'm guilty of the Duffel bag, 1) 1 issued and a second one for $20 at cash sales, easy to lift when full. 2) Hockey bag $50 and can't lift it with all the gear in it.


----------



## PAdm (28 Apr 2013)

Teager said:
			
		

> Perhaps this blog should be aimed more at the people who will wear CF kit simply to show off or "be cool" around civies. I even have a friend who does this he's a nice guy but for whatever reason he will always be wearing something CF related no matter how many times I tell him it's not cool. These types of people seem to wear it for attention there just waiting for someone to comment so they can go into their "stories" of the army or to "pick up". Its rather sad that people rely on kit for attention.


Bring back that green windbreaker with "Canadian Forces" stitched across the back. Was that the late 70s??


----------



## my72jeep (28 Apr 2013)

PAdm said:
			
		

> Bring back that green windbreaker with "Canadian Forces" stitched across the back. Was that the late 70s??


I had one that said Canadian Forces Europe  in mid early 80's.


----------



## PAdm (28 Apr 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> I had one that said Canadian Forces Europe  in mid early 80's.



Nice one!! ;D


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (29 Apr 2013)

These captions cracked me up.  I think my favourite was the Busborne one "this poor fella's lookin at having some twists".

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't guilty of the army type bag being worn in civvies.  But discussing/mocking my patches is a step too far!


----------



## Thompson_JM (12 May 2013)

I've been using my Kitbag to take a bunch of my stuff while I've been on training with MNR.... It's big, sturdy, and holds everything I need... If some guy wants to put me on his "Too cool for school" blog, go ahead... I think that he is being a bit ridiculous with some of the pictures... I'm betting there are a few on that site who are doing the whole Home/school/parade night commute... I can totally understand using the kitbag to fit all your stuff for that... 

That being said, The small pack is a really stupid school bag... Really...


----------



## DirtyDog (12 May 2013)

Greatest site ever!

Hilarious!


----------



## dimsum (12 May 2013)

I pack a kit bag in my checked luggage all the time when travelling.  I have yet to find a durable bag that can compress to that small of a space, and I usually wind up bringing back stuff I've bought in the kit bag anyway.  If the kit bag was waterproof and had a big shoulder strap, it'd pretty much be (almost) perfect.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 May 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The thing that is of interest, is that we have all done something like this at one time or another.  Waiting to see my mug on the site some day.   :warstory:



No doubt a 37pattern small pack, the photo is a still taken from the British Pathe website.....  ;D

As for the Green windbreaker with the CANADIAN FORCES on the back, who didn't have one at some point. Just found mine stuffed into a bag in the garage.


----------



## Cazmo (10 Jun 2013)

I thought this was hilarious and I'm a no hook private.


----------

